# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τι να κρατήσω από ένα ups

## johann

Από 2 ups  που έχω ένα trust και ένα mustek ενώ τους βάζω καινούργια μπαταρία και σε άλλο ups κρατάει 1ωρα με φορτίο λάμπας 100βαττ σε αυτά κρατάνε 10λεπτα και στο άλλο 20 λεπτά και σκέφτομαι να τα ανακυκλωσω

Εκτός ρελε, ψήκτρα, φις τροφοδοσίας τι άλλο κρατάω;;
Ο μετασχηματιστης θα μου χρησιμεύσει πουθενά;;


Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Αν θες οντως να το ανακυκλωσεις κράτα τους μετασχηματιστές οπωσδηποτε

----------


## nick1974

Απ τις μάρκες και μόνο όλα θα ναι για πεταμα. Εγώ θα κρατουσα τίποτα φεριττες αν έχουν και μετασχηματιστες και καμια ψυκτικό αν έχουν καμία που να αξίζει. . Σιγά μη κρατάς βύσματα τροφοδοσίας και ρελε από παλιατσουρες. Οι μετασχηματιστες και κακής ποιοτητας να ναι όλο και κάπου μπορεί να χρειαστουν σε καμια χαζοεφαρμογη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johann

Ξερει κανεις τι ταση βγαζει ο μετασχηματιστης??
Πανω κατω ολοι ιδιοι ειναι ?
Που να δωσω 220?
Δεν εχω σχηματικο
Να σας βγαλω καλυτερη φωτο?

----------


## johann

Βρήκα το σχέδιο του μετασχηματιστη

Άρα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κίτρινο μαύρο 220volt in

Και έχω 2 Χ 7,3 βολτ στο δευτερεύον και καφέ κόκκινο 18βολτ επίσης


Το μπλε καλή μόνωσης και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ

Σωστά;;

Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

Το κύριο δευτερεύον είναι το 2x 7,3V. Αν τροφοδοτήσεις στα μαύρο-κίτρινο με 220V θα βγάλει 2x 6,3V.

----------

mikemtb73 (20-07-20)

----------


## johann

Μήπως εννοείς 7,3βολτ

Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μήπως εννοείς 7,3βολτ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Για ξαναδες τι θα γίνει αν βάλεις 220 στο πρωτευων  μαύρο κιτρινο.....

----------

